# Royal Cement co.



## C_lawgik (Feb 23, 2005)

I went out to an old abandoned cement plant today to take  some pics.PLease give me some help on them. Thanx









































What do you think?
to see the rest go here.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v326/derricklytle/Royal Cement Company/


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 23, 2005)

great work and thanks for sharing!  love the rusted chain shot. so, did you report to the office?


----------



## C_lawgik (Feb 23, 2005)

I couldnt find anyone. I went out there one night with some friends and a guy with a machete was there and made us leave cause they had problems wiht vandalism. But there is a number to call but I dont know if it works cause they are out of business. any advice on them?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 24, 2005)

very nice, love the feeling

 :thumbup:  on the time of day to shoot


----------



## b1stromquist (Jun 21, 2009)

worked there last 3+ years it ran, e-mail me if you still want info
b1stromquist@yahoo
P.S. was the supervisor on duty when coal mill broke and caused shutdown


----------

